# Drywall Tape Bubbling Fix?



## AtlanticWBConst.

Chances are that you did not have sufficient compound "under" the paper tape. The compound acts like glue. If you have areas of tape, that do not have the "glue" (compound) under it, it will not adhere. Those areas will rise and create a visible "bubbles".

If there are significant amounts of bubbling, you may have to remove the tape and start over again. 

Just make sure of this:

1.) Apply sufficient compound to create a solid thickness and length of compound to "bed" or set the paper tape into.

2.) *Do Not* overwipe the paper tape. You want to smooth it out. If you wipe and squeeze out too much compound, you will create air pockets under the tape. These areas, in turn, will then bubble up (due to the compound being squeezed out from under it).

Good Luck.


----------



## Maintenance 6

Everything Atlantic says is correct. But now that you have them, the best way I know to fix bubbles is to slice the edge open with a utility knife and work some mud under them and recoat. That will save having to pull the tape completely off and start over.


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

Maintenance 6 said:


> Everything Atlantic says is correct. But now that you have them, the best way I know to fix bubbles is to slice the edge open with a utility knife and work some mud under them and recoat. That will save having to pull the tape completely off and start over.


MAN!!!!- M6 - You're going to give away all the trade "secrets" on this site!..:wink: 

Other alternatives: 

If is just a few bubbles on recently applied paper-tape: You can slice the center of the bubble and push compound into it, wipe and coat.

You can "cut-out" that section of bubbled tape; Cut and remove, replace section with new tape, being careful to over lap the intact sections, by about 1".


----------



## mfleming

I will try and slice them open and fix them tonight.

Thank you.

Matt


----------



## AndyH

i use mesh, for all repair work, so i dont usually have any problems with any bubbles


----------



## RippySkippy

I've had some patches that just don't ever seem to level down to my satisfaction, and found that removing the tape worked well in some instances. IF you have to remove the tape, using a sponge or spray bottle, wet the taped area. When it's uniformly wet the tape and mud changes color. Assuming it's general purpose drywall compound, it'll soak up the water and once you get to an edge, you can gently lift the paper off the DW. No scraping or cutting needed. Lay in a new layer of mud, feather out and you're on your way.


----------



## jbhandyman

Had that happen early in my mudding days....cutting it out is best.
For future note: I hate mesh tape someone mentioned......
As others said, always have have a good skim coat "bed" to set the tape into.
For rookies I always recommend taking thier time - don't try to finish a DW taping job, especially a patch up too quick. Multiple skimming coats will turn out better than a couple thick ones and a lot of sanding.

I always ask my "honey do" (wife)...."You want it done fast or you want it done rght?"


----------



## AtlanticWBConst.

2 cents: Mesh should really only be used with Hot Mud, or quick dry mix.
We NEVER use it with regular compound due to the tendency of cracking.


----------



## yummy mummy

jbhandyman said:


> Had that happen early in my mudding days....cutting it out is best.
> For future note: I hate mesh tape someone mentioned......
> As others said, always have have a good skim coat "bed" to set the tape into.
> For rookies I always recommend taking thier time - don't try to finish a DW taping job, especially a patch up too quick. Multiple skimming coats will turn out better than a couple thick ones and a lot of sanding.
> 
> I always ask my "honey do" (wife)...."You want it done fast or you want it done rght?"


She wants it done fast and right.......:laughing:


----------



## murray59

Ditto on the mesh tape. I never use it. It baffles me that Mike Holmes loves it.


----------



## DaveG4

*2 more cents*



AtlanticWBConst. said:


> 2 cents: Mesh should really only be used with Hot Mud, or quick dry mix.
> We NEVER use it with regular compound due to the tendency of cracking.


From personal experience, I have to thoroughly agree with AtlanticWBConst. I heard the words "quick" and "self-adhesive" and jumped at the chance. Learned the hard way that the cracking is for real and un-fixable without starting all over. :no:


----------



## cortell

DaveG4 said:


> From personal experience, I have to thoroughly agree with AtlanticWBConst. I heard the words "quick" and "self-adhesive" and jumped at the chance. Learned the hard way that the cracking is for real and un-fixable without starting all over. :no:


Did you use regular joint compound? As was stated, mesh tape and setting-type joint compound work well together. Mesh tape and regular joint compound do NOT; cracking will likely occur. Setting-type compound is almost a necessity for small jobs where you need quick drying (difference can be as big as 20-90 minutes vs 24 hours); it is NOT intended for large scale jobs.


----------



## Cindygiles

My paper tape is bubbling up almost immediately after I put the top coat on. I've tried using more mud in my skim coat and not overworking the tape but I'm still getting bubbles. Could it be happening in my seams aren't flush?


----------



## joecaption

Cindy you need to go back and add your own post not add on to someone elses.


----------



## langevk

*Drywall bubbling*

Great tips on bubble fixes. I agree, cutting it out is best option as long as they are few and far between. To avoid bubbles another tip i learned is before applying, lightly wet the back of the tape using a spray bottle mist, or wipe the back with a damp cloth. (Don't soak, just mist.)


----------

